# Are Bouillon Cubes safe for dogs?



## Charis

I was wanting to make a broth to pour over my dogs food and I was wondering if boullion cubes were safe to make the broth out of?


----------



## Cracker

Only if it is low sodium and has no or very little onion in it.


----------



## Nallah06

I would not do it.........

WAYYYYYYYYY Salty!


----------



## Charis

so what is a good way to come up with a broth besides boiling some meat? Is that safe? Is there any other to make broth that is dog safe?


----------



## Bordermom

Get some bones and meat, chicken backs, beef soup bones etc. work well. You can also use beef heart and a bit of liver/gizzards etc.. A few garlic cloves, some carrots and other veggies and cook in a crock pot. Then, strain the broth, pick out all the bones and chop or blenderize the rest of the meat, skin and veggies. Then freeze in ice cube trays, and pop some into hot water to make a quick broth to put on their food.

Or, find a good quality canned food and mix a tablespoon in warm water.

You could even use some of the ground raw dog foods for this, in raw form, just a gob mixed with warm water would work well.

Lana


----------



## JesseO

Bordermom said:


> Get some bones and meat, chicken backs, beef soup bones etc. work well. You can also use beef heart and a bit of liver/gizzards etc.. A few garlic cloves, some carrots and other veggies and cook in a crock pot. Then, strain the broth, pick out all the bones and chop or blenderize the rest of the meat, skin and veggies. Then freeze in ice cube trays, and pop some into hot water to make a quick broth to put on their food.
> 
> Or, find a good quality canned food and mix a tablespoon in warm water.
> 
> You could even use some of the ground raw dog foods for this, in raw form, just a gob mixed with warm water would work well.
> 
> Lana


----------



## JesseO

Do Not Use Garlic. Super Toxic. It Will Kill Your Dog.
*Garlic* belongs to the Allium family (which also includes onion, chives, and leeks) and is poisonous to *dogs* and cats. ... Signs of *garlic* poisoning can be delayed and not apparent for several days. 


Bordermom said:


> Get some bones and meat, chicken backs, beef soup bones etc. work well. You can also use beef heart and a bit of liver/gizzards etc.. A few garlic cloves, some carrots and other veggies and cook in a crock pot. Then, strain the broth, pick out all the bones and chop or blenderize the rest of the meat, skin and veggies. Then freeze in ice cube trays, and pop some into hot water to make a quick broth to put on their food.
> 
> Or, find a good quality canned food and mix a tablespoon in warm water.
> 
> You could even use some of the ground raw dog foods for this, in raw form, just a gob mixed with warm water would work well.
> 
> Lana


----------



## LeoRose

How do you even go about finding a nine year old thread to post on? 

Anyway, unless your dog is _extremely _sensitive to garlic, small mounts are unlikely to cause any harm. 









Can Dogs Eat Garlic? We've Got the Answer — American Kennel Club


Can dogs eat garlic? Here's why you should avoid giving it to your pup and a few suggestions of healthy alternatives, like strawberries and carrots.




www.akc.org


----------

